# Copier une liste de lecture sur une clé USB



## chaber902 (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je cherche à savoir comment copier les chansons d'une (ou plusieurs) listes de lecture Itunes sur une clé USB de sorte que l'ordre des chansons soit identique sur la clé, car avec un simple copier collé le classement n'est plus du tout le même !

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2009)

et tu fais comment?
tu as lu l'aide itunes au moins?

( exporter - sauvegarder une liste de lecture)
et tu auras le format indiqué...


----------



## chaber902 (6 Décembre 2009)

cette fonction que je connais permet d'exporter une liste de lecture pour limporter sur un autre ordinateur afin de disposer de la même liste de lecture aux deux endroits. 

ca n'est pas ce que je recherche. J'aimerais coper les chansons d'une liste sur une clé USB avec le même ordre de classement, et non plus un classement de finder (alphabétique ou numérique)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2009)

exoprter les fichiers c'est une chose( et ca peut etre en vrac , ca n'a aucune importance)

par contre si tu veux un ordre sur le matosse 2 , il faut la même liste de lecture


----------



## yack (7 Décembre 2009)

salut, en fait il faut faire les 2, (si tu veux garder le même ordre sur un autre pc avec un autre itunes)
tu glisses les fichiers, et tu vas dans fichier>bibliothèque>... exporter la liste et tu choisis XML
sur l'autre pc, ou mac, tu choisis importer la liste, et youpi...
Maintenant, si c'est pour avoir cette liste comme ça, je ne vois pas comment faire...


----------



## chaber902 (7 Décembre 2009)

Je pense que finalement la seule solution passe par un script, ce qui est au dela de mes compétences !
Merci quand meme


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

mais pas du tout !
toutes les listes peuvent etre enregistrées en XML !

c'est le format de gestion des biblios itunes
regarde donc le format de ton fichier itunes library!

la playlist en est un petit morceau
c'est comme si tu avais un fichier itunes que pour cette playlist


----------



## yack (7 Décembre 2009)

oui mais c'est vrai que s'il veut les lire sur autre chose qu'itunes,sa liste ne sera plus dans l'ordre voulu...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

ben ca il ne l'a pas dit


----------



## yack (7 Décembre 2009)

certes, mais vu qu'il parle de script et que nos solutions fabuleuses ne lui plaisent pas ;-) j'extrapole!


----------



## chaber902 (8 Décembre 2009)

En fait j'avais précisé dans mon 1er post sur ce fil que je souhaite copier le contenu d'une playlist sur une clé USB, avec le même ordre de classement que sur cette playlist !

Bien sur un simple glisser déposer marche sans problème... mais du coup les chansons sont copiées sur la clé USB dans le désordre, selon un classement de finder !

Exporter sous xml permet de réimporter sur un autre ordinateur, mais ca n'est pas ce que je recherche. Pour tout vous dire, le but est de lire mes MP3 dans ma voiture, équipée d'un port USB.

Après, j'ai peut être mal compris, mais je ne crois pas qu'un lecteur autre qu'itunes, en l'occurrence l'autoradio de ma voiture, puisse interpréter un fichier xml stocké sur une clé USB branchée dessus...

J'espère avoir éclairci ma demande et que peut être l'un d'entre vous a une solution à mon problème.

Merci pour vos précédentes réponse en tous cas.


----------



## AsylumJoe (20 Février 2018)

Bonjour Chaber,

Je trouve incroyable que vous devez répéter 3x votre problème avant que les gens comprennent de quoi vous parlez.

Il veut simplement que les chansons soient dans l'ordre que lui a décidé. Par exemple, par album.

La génération Z ne comprend pas ça, je suis né en 1980 et j'ai toujours écouté un artiste par album et sur CD. Ma voiture n'a plus lecteur de CD et je suis dans le même problème que vous. Si je veux mettre un artiste sur clé USB, il me classe toutes les chansons 1 en premier, puis les chansons 2 etc. Un album est un tout, si il été enregistré il y a 40 ans il ne sonne pas comme un album des années 2000. Il n'y a pas de transition possible. Un amoureux de la musique le sait. Quand tu écoutes un vynil c'est la même chose. C'est un album avec une suite logique. Ou alors c'est une compil mais ça c'est un autre débat.

Il y a une solution mais elle passe par la renomination de toutes les chansons. C'est du temps perdu.

Si vous avez trouvé une solution, je suis preneur.

Autrement dans x temps je sens que je vais claquer itunes sur le sol et faire réinstaller un lecteur de CD dans ma voiture.


----------

